# New American Sewing Machine (treadle)



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Need a little advice.

Found one of these machine locally, for $75. It's a model number 1 - so that makes it an early model for this company (I think out of Philadelphia; pre-civil war).

I have no idea how to thread something like this! Nor where to go looking for a belt. Can anyone point me in a direction?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Does this look like it? http://www.ismacs.net/american/

You can download a manual in PDF form, plus a couple of other downloads, not sure if they're for your machine or not. Hope this helps.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

you may want to check out the Vintage Machine section of Quiltingboard.com.

There are some people over there that have very early sewing machines and know how to use them.


----------

